# LED DRL Coding for Parking Lights...Cracked the code...No more Dimming



## unclubbedvdub (Jul 19, 2002)

Hey Everyone, Had a breakthrough with my Vag-Com Today, but first the story.. 

So I have successfully activated the LED DRLs to be "on" when the light switch is in the "off" position. Easy modification, I know. We all love those lights and want them on as much as possible. But what I have been looking for was to be able to have the light switch in the "parking light" position with the DRLs still at full brightness. When you do this normally, the DRLs dim to the same brightness as when the low beams are activated. 

Essentially what I was looking for was the following: 
In Parking light mode... 
*DRLS at FULL brightness up front 
Tail lights on in the rear* 

This mod allows for driving in dusk while still looking mean and bright up front. Those DRLs (92%) are rather bright and this mode allows me to drive well into the dark while still having good visibility. 

Here is how to do it (Vag Com Required) 

*Select Module 09 (cent. elec) 
Coding (sub module 0) 
Long Coding Helper 
Select Byte 25 
Edit the two digit Byte from 00 to 86 
Hit enter on the keyboard 
Exit the coding helper 
Select DO IT!* 

One thing to note... When the car key is not in the ON position, the LEDs will remain dim (to save battery life) So when testing this make sure your Key is in the ON or even the RUN position. 

So far I have had no ill effects from this coding change. Everything works just as I want it with no warning lights on the dash. It also helps to deactivate the amber side marker lights which aids in the sleek look up front. 

As with any DIY, please perform these modifications at your own risk. Anytime you alter the coding of a controller you should write down the original code and any modification you made.  

Thanks and I hope this helps other TT owners out there! 

-RS:beer:


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

unclubbedvdub said:


> Hey Everyone, Had a breakthrough with my Vag-Com Today, but first the story..
> 
> So I have successfully activated the LED DRLs to be "on" when the light switch is in the "off" position. Easy modification, I know. We all love those lights and want them on as much as possible. But what I have been looking for was to be able to have the light switch in the "parking light" position with the DRLs still at full brightness. When you do this normally, the DRLs dim to the same brightness as when the low beams are activated.
> 
> ...


 Awesome! Thanks for this. I almost always drive with parking lights on and it'd be nice to have brighter LED output.


----------



## unclubbedvdub (Jul 19, 2002)

> Awesome! Thanks for this. I almost always drive with parking lights on and it'd be nice to have brighter LED output.


 Glad I could help.. 

Please post your results. I am curious to see if this works across the platform 

Thanks, 
RS


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Will be doing this when I get home tonight. Thanks for the detective work!


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Will be doing this when I get home tonight. Thanks for the detective work!


 X2


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

I feel like there is something really cool here that I am missing.. 

So normally I drive around with my lights in Auto mode. My DRLs are on all the time. 

What am I missing that this will do for me? What am I not getting while driving around in Auto mode? 

Thanks


----------



## unclubbedvdub (Jul 19, 2002)

croman44 said:


> I feel like there is something really cool here that I am missing..
> 
> So normally I drive around with my lights in Auto mode. My DRLs are on all the time.
> 
> ...


 You are correct. 
In AUTO mode you have your DRLs on and then your low beams/tails come on in early dusk (too early for me personally so I leave my switch in OFF). This mod allows me to run DRLs + Tails at my discretion in parking light mode for those early evening drives where i don't want low beams on yet and want to continue to look cool with the DRLs, but also add tails for rear visibility. 

This is purely a pick and choose lighting set up that is not at all necessary and is strictly for my enjoyment during those low light hours.


----------



## 1QWIKWHP (Oct 19, 2012)

*Coding*

Hey unclubbed any other codes you have that you can share. I tried the amber off that I got from VAGOC and it did work but it also shut my hi beams also. 
Thanks


----------



## unclubbedvdub (Jul 19, 2002)

1QWIKWHP said:


> Hey unclubbed any other codes you have that you can share. I tried the amber off that I got from VAGOC and it did work but it also shut my hi beams also.
> Thanks


 I cannot remember exactly which bit to check/uncheck, but the Amber side markers are able to be disabled with one of the bits that have a nice text description next to it curtesy of RossTech. So read through each Byte under the long coding helper for Module 09 Cent Elec., and you will find the one. Sorry I cannot remember the exact one. If I have a chance I will go back and see which one it was, stupid me did not write it down when I did the mod (bad idea) 

Thanks


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

For submodule 0: 

Byte 02 
bit 0 - 
bit 1 - front side markers as DRL 
bit 2 - headlights as DRL 
bit 3 - fog lights as DRL 
bit 4 - LED strip as DRL 
bit 5 - 
bit 6 - side markers as DRL 
bit 7 - tail lights as DRL 

Byte 03 
bit 0 - 
bit 1 - 
bit 2 - LEDs remain at full brightness with parking lights 
bit 3 - 
bit 4 - Turns off DRLs when checked 
bit 5 - 
bit 6 - 
bit 7 - Turn off LED-strip DRL with turn signal (dim LED if front side marker also selected as DRL) 

Byte 10 
bit 3 - Set to 0 to disable amber side markers (U.S. vehicles)


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

now someone post how to not let the radio shut off when you turn the car off, instead make it turn off when you pull the key out...


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

unclubbedvdub said:


> You are correct.
> In AUTO mode you have your DRLs on and then your low beams/tails come on in early dusk (too early for me personally so I leave my switch in OFF). This mod allows me to run DRLs + Tails at my discretion in parking light mode for those early evening drives where i don't want low beams on yet and want to continue to look cool with the DRLs, but also add tails for rear visibility.
> 
> This is purely a pick and choose lighting set up that is not at all necessary and is strictly for my enjoyment during those low light hours.


 Works like a champ! Thanks for this little tweak, I love stuff like this. :thumbup: But I also smile every time I see cars with LED's wink when signaling...if they only knew...


----------



## AlbertoB1 (Dec 29, 2007)

I just did it on my 2013 CC using Vagcom. On mine I changed my byte 24 DRL dimming from 100 to 0 and byte 25 from 84 to 86.


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

*no VAG COM*

Hi folks! 

I don't have a VAG COM. U think the dealership could do this for me?

I'm good friends with them.but of course I will be the one liable with the warranty concerning with the lighting 

if something go wrong .

Thanks a bunch Guys!


----------



## AlbertoB1 (Dec 29, 2007)

Ginovega said:


> Hi folks!
> 
> I don't have a VAG COM. U think the dealership could do this for me?
> 
> ...


The dealer may not want to do it because they can be held liable for any modification that is done to a vehicle including software, BUT........ If you become really good friends with a tech, take car in for oil change or something common and tell tech exactly what you want and ususally they will get it done.


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

So how do you change the the LED's to full brightness when in Auto mode


----------



## AlbertoB1 (Dec 29, 2007)

*Auto mode*

In auto mode I don't think you have a choice. They will be full bright in daytime. I have a Euro switch installed. On my CC it was plug and play, no programming required. I have the high line system installed. I think most CC's have the high line installed. 

With the Euro switch you'll get full bright LED DRL in OFF, and PARKING all day if you have removed dimming through VAGCOM or with wiring modification. With Auto you'll only get full bright during daytime.


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

So how do you get it the DRL to turn on when the Lights are in the off position


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

So how do you get it the DRL to turn on when the Lights are in the off position


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

I posted the coding somewhere on here. I don't have time to search right now but it's posted in here. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AlbertoB1 (Dec 29, 2007)

In the off position they should be full bright.

I have LED DRL configured to full bright in off, auto, and parking position. In auto, the headlight will turn on and dim LED during dusk, night, and dawn. I just use parking setting when driving at dusk or dawn. Also I have LED set to stay on when turn signal activated, no winking.

I also have windows/moon roof open/ and close with remote. I also have auto rain sensing wipers activated. I have auto close coded for windows and roof but it does not seem to work.

My car specs are 2013 CC VR6 3.6L- Executive 4 motion with adaptive lights and RNS 510 Nav system. 

Here is my VAGCOM code:

000800000000000000880281B40009442055000861200D208086462400C1


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Black BeauTTy said:


> I posted the coding somewhere on here. I don't have time to search right now but it's posted in here.


I will do a quick search and try to find it. Love your Mods on the RS by the way.



AlbertoB1 said:


> In the off position they should be full bright.
> 
> I have LED DRL configured to full bright in off, auto, and parking position. In auto, the headlight will turn on and dim LED during dusk, night, and dawn. I just use parking setting when driving at dusk or dawn. Also I have LED set to stay on when turn signal activated, no winking.
> 
> ...


I will give it whirl when I get off work today!


----------



## Reshad (Jan 11, 2022)

unclubbedvdub said:


> Hey Everyone, Had a breakthrough with my Vag-Com Today, but first the story..
> 
> So I have successfully activated the LED DRLs to be "on" when the light switch is in the "off" position. Easy modification, I know. We all love those lights and want them on as much as possible. But what I have been looking for was to be able to have the light switch in the "parking light" position with the DRLs still at full brightness. When you do this normally, the DRLs dim to the same brightness as when the low beams are activated.
> 
> ...


Can I do this is OBD pro pack ?


----------

